# Not-so-common Monitors being kept?



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been out of the herping picture for a little while (young family and all) and a little out of touch with whats happening in the hobby. For everyone who knows me my real reptile interest is in monitor species - all up I've kept 9 species so far.

There are the usual species all being offered but I'm keen to know what not-so-common species are being bred these days? Things like:
* Mitchell's Water Monitors (V. mitchelli)
* Long Tailed Rock Monitors (V. kingorum)
* Black Palmed Rock Monitor (V. glebopalma) - did any of Gavin's animals remain in the private trade and being bred?

Finally, if anyone is working with, or may have a chance to work with, Varanus pilbarensis that would be great. The Pilbara Rock Monitor has been a dream species of mine for a while. Would love to keep and try to breed these guys.


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the species I keep is Varanus primordius. I currently have a small clutch incubating.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello Simon, thinking of getting back into varanids again?

Marc


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Marc...yeah I recently purchased a young V. indicus and happy to be keeping again. Currently building a house (so living with the mother in law until its finished). When the house is finished I'd like to get a couple of pairs of varanids.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have kept Mitchelli. 
They are great! 
Would love to have a trio but I'm having trouble finding breeders.
Another species I have my eye is Kimberly Rock Monitors hopefully in 2013 there should be some more readily available (long waiting list suck)


----------



## saximus (Mar 1, 2011)

Why are monitors (other than accies) still so rare in captivity? I'm hanging out for July/August for a clutch of lacies to hatch so I can get one. Can't imagine having to wait till 2013 though!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wouldn't say Monitors are rare, Gillens, Tristis Tristis, Tristis Orientalis, Lacies, Mertons are all pretty common.


----------



## saximus (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah but I mean they aren't as common as dragons or geckoes. They are in pretty much constant supply whereas monitors only come up every now and then in the for sale section


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 1, 2011)

Depends who you know I guess. 
Find a monitor man who just breed Monitors.


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 1, 2011)

I suspect that the large amount of space required to keep monitors may have something to do with it.

The only species that I see advertised regularly are lacies and ackies. I recently obtained a pair of gillens and I had been looking for a long time before I found a pair.


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a pair of Glebopalma in NSW in private hands. Varanus Baritiji are being worked on. Mitchelli are about, i noticed Storrs arent no-where near as common as they were 5 or so years ago.


----------



## bigguy (Mar 1, 2011)

As far as I know I am the only keeper that has ever kept v. pilbarensis legally in Oz. They are a great monitor to keep.. Baritji have suffered a setback with a few breeders losing their males. Brevo's are getting more common and are regulary getting bred now. Erimius and caudo's are nowhere to be seen. I know both are held but there is no sign of them breeding which is a shame as they are great to keep. Great to hear that OzGecko has a clutch of primordius cooking. This is another species that needs to be improved in numbers


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 1, 2011)

Is anybody doing any work on kingorum?


----------



## saximus (Mar 1, 2011)

Or _prasinus?_


----------



## OzGecko (Mar 1, 2011)

I previously kept V. baritji, but only ever got infertile eggs.
Tiliqua, funny what you say about the Storrs. I had a really good breeding pair which would produce several clutches a season. At the time I could barely give them away. I recently lost my origninal female and now wish I had held onto some of the young I had bred. Mine are the larger Qld form. I only have the male left and very few of the people who bought young from me still keep them. Most moved them on.


----------



## bigguy (Mar 1, 2011)

Kingorum were getting bred regulary years ago, but your right. have not seen them advertised for quite a while. As for prasinus, I dont think any are being kept in Oz. I had Rusty's years ago, but these days I do not know of anyone with these either.


----------



## OzGecko (Mar 1, 2011)

Not too long ago Danny Brown had V. semiremex listed on his site, but they have been removed.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 1, 2011)

don.t have eremius, globs, praesinus, cauds,pilbarensis.....but do have multiples of all the other small/meds. have bred only storii storii. the following drop eggs , but i am totally hopeless and incompitent at trying to breed them. the kingies will not mate, only attack each other........primordius, baritjii, kingorum, scallaris locale Lake Vic NT (male above photo )... will upload a pic of baritjii pair, which i took a few days ago, in the next day or 2


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 1, 2011)

Unfortunately V.kingorum are virtually absent from the hobby, apart from the above post (I think we chatted about them a couple of years ago?). It's a shame, I had three perfect adult females for a couple of years that would produce clutch after clutch of obviously infertile eggs...I could never find a male and eventually moved them on. I'm fairly certain all three are dead now.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 1, 2011)

what about V.Rosenbergi ?? i dont know much about monitors soo......


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 1, 2011)

V.rosenbergi are present in captivity with viable numbers - it is important that the current keepers put sufficient effort into breeding them though.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 1, 2011)

It's a shame about the Kingorum numbers dropping off - I did keep these until selling my group to another keeper on this site. Not sure of what has since happened to them.

I would have been stoked if my house was built because I would've bought the Rosenbergs pairs available lately.


----------



## wheatus (Mar 2, 2011)

Having a little luck with V.baritji, hoping that a few will be available in the not too distant future. It would be awesome to see a few more of these smaller monitors becoming available, ESP.. Kingorum, caudos and glebos!


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 3, 2011)

There are quite a few Monitors I see that look nice, too bad you can only keep _tristis_, _varius_, _indicus_ (I like them), _mertensi_ ('cute', also saw some mating at Healesville Sanctuary yesterday), _gilleni_, _acanthurus_, _gouldii_, _storri_ and _spenceri_ (nice too).


----------



## viridis (Mar 3, 2011)

If anyone is willing too move some of these smaller monitors, please drop me a line on 0412360634 or [email protected]


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 3, 2011)

OzGecko said:


> Not too long ago Danny Brown had V. semiremex listed on his site, but they have been removed.


 
Yep, he sold them last year sometime.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 3, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> V.rosenbergi are present in captivity with viable numbers - it is important that the current keepers put sufficient effort into breeding them though.


ahh ok, i'd never heard of them in captivity before, they are a very nice looking monitor


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 3, 2011)

Kings Rock monitors sound like a nice size monitor. 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/kimberly-rock-monitors-reptile-city-123404/


----------



## pythrulz (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a lacie love him very shy timid creatures there rare in captivity because they cost more to heat and feed and not many people want to incubate eggs for 10-12 months takes to much patients but they are awesome looking creatures


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 3, 2011)

V.baritji are going well in captivity. This season I had over 30 hatchlings hatch. I have a few monitor species that aren't that common and have had a pretty good breeding season. I havent needed to advertise this season and prob wont need to next. The reason you dont see many of the rarer monitors advertised is because those that are most interested in them have sort out the breeder well in advance in some cases years.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 3, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> There is a pair of Glebopalma in NSW in private hands. Varanus Baritiji are being worked on. Mitchelli are about, i noticed Storrs arent no-where near as common as they were 5 or so years ago.


Storrs aren't common?


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 3, 2011)

Not as common as they once were, no. At least not in NSW. They used to be often up for sale on herpshop.com about 6 years ago.


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

If I may hijack for just a second - How do you find/get in contact with breeders? I have put a wanted ad and a thread in the forum for Sandies or Black-Tailed Monitors and haven't heard anything. If they are meant to be common breeds and I'm getting nothing how do you find out about people breeding not so common ones?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 3, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Not as common as they once were, no. At least not in NSW. They used to be often up for sale on herpshop.com about 6 years ago.


They are still reasonably common here to my knowledge.


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 3, 2011)

>How do you find/get in contact with breeders?<
Go support your local herp society (yours would be Hawkesbury Herpetological Society), don't be afraid to approach people, introduce yourself and ask if they know of anyone breeding what your after. Society shows are great too. Read articles in the herp magazines, take note of the authors and see if they post on an online forum. Apart from that, check the classifieds websites often and take note of sellers and contact details. If you aren't prepared to buy from them for whatever reason straight away eg. financial, enclosure not ready, contact them later and see if they are breeding again or if they know anyone that would. The last option is tricky as you don't want to appear to be another tyre-kicker. Get out there physically and get involved with the herp clubs, you might be surprised. Posting wanted adds on a forum helps, but as someone mentioned before, monitor breeders don't usually have to advertise as they are a bit more 'Niche market' than more common stuff like beardies for example.


----------



## ramzee86 (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anyon at all breed emerald tree monitors?


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone at all breed emerald tree monitors?

No


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Look who I found on the outside fridge this afternoon!






Made my week awesome!


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 4, 2011)

What's that Jannico?
Looks like a hatchy of sorts.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

It's an adult V. mitchelli.
It needs a girlfriend.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 4, 2011)

Why aren't they common in captivity? A smaller water monitor would be awesome!

Not to say that I don't like the bigger monitors but it would be a great space saver.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Good news Jannico


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yer it's great news Pike!, pretty stoked as you can tell! 
I'm making him a proper tank hood so this dosent happen again. 

I have no idea why they arn't common captivity, I always thought that V._mitchelli_ and V._semiremex_ would be a hit with Monitor breeders. 
Small Water Monitor, I mean I don't have to say anymore than that.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 4, 2011)

Still Perentie on the list of animals that I will and I mean deffs will keep one day. For the time being all my pets have to be more space saving thats why I got the Storri anyway. Of course my parents say no to the more *Cuddly* larger monitors.


----------



## trader (Mar 4, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> They used to be often up for sale on herpshop.com about 6 years ago.



 I think you mean: herptrader.com.au


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 4, 2011)

I love the Water Monitors and was hoping we had some smaller ones down here, but only Mertensi.
I'd need about a 6-7 foot tank for one...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck keeping them in that mate.

Back on track. 
Anyone know breeders of any Rock Monitors?
Or the status of Rusty Monitor's in captivity?


----------



## zulu (Mar 4, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Not as common as they once were, no. At least not in NSW. They used to be often up for sale on herpshop.com about 6 years ago.


 
All the monitors are on class 2 in NSW doesnt help and there was a period some years back where quite a few spotted tree monitors ,acks,storrs etc were getting sold off cheap. I just couldnt see the use in continuing to breed them.
Apparently some of the species are allowed to be wild caught on application to the NT NPWS and that kills the incentive to captive breeders because the prices drop like a stone.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 5, 2011)

i thaught in NT , a licence to capture 4 specimens from the wild might be grantrd, but only to start a breeding programme. maybe this is not so


----------



## -Peter (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice to see you and your family are comfortable enough to let you get back to the hobby Simon. I look forward to your observations and comments.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 5, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Good luck keeping them in that mate.
> 
> Back on track.
> Anyone know breeders of any Rock Monitors?Reptile City.
> Or the status of Rusty Monitor's in captivity?


They have them but from what I can gather don't have to much success each season. Get in contact with them and maybe they will be able to organise something.


----------



## longirostris (Mar 5, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yeah but I mean they aren't as common as dragons or geckoes. They are in pretty much constant supply whereas monitors only come up every now and then in the for sale section



What makes you think dragons are common? Maybe a couple of species of beardies, CND's, Jackies, the 2 forest dragons and water dragons are common. There are probably another 6-8 species that come up very occassionally, but outside of these most species are not common and some are almost impossible to get. If I was going to start an arguement I would say it is actually easier to get monitor species then it is to get dragon species. 

I have seen just about every species of Australian monitor advertised for sale on either this forum or other forums. The few that I have not seen include V. prasinus, V. keithhornei and V. semerimex. This means that I believe I have seen every other species of Australian Monitor for sale on a public website forum like this one at least once in the last 5 years. I cannot say the same thing for dragons species. 

Granted there are nearly three times as many dragon species as there monitor species and I know that seeing them for sale once or twice does not mean "common in captivity or commonly available". I have no doubt however, that there are more people in the herp hobby/profession working seriously and not so seriously with monitors than there are with dragons and that most monitor species are easier to obtain than enthusiast dragon species. 

Other then needing less space then monitors, dragons require more effort to keep then any other group. For most species, particularly the smaller ones, they have short life spans in comparison to monitors and do not have the same commercial value that most monitors have. These are the main reasons most people do not bother with dragons as a serious interest. Most people have a few species but there a very few who are serious enthusiasts and as a result captive bred dragon species outside the ones I have already identified are not common, rare or not available at all.


----------



## saximus (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I guess I spoke too soon or am just unlucky then. I just meant that I see the typical dragons (by my definition animals on class 1) all the time whereas the only monitors I see all the time are ackies. I put a wanted ad last week for tristis or gouldii and have only just now got a response from one breeder of each. Anyway thanks for clearing that up and sorry to going off topic


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 5, 2011)

So my big question today would be does anyone know if any of Gavin Bedford's Varanus glebopalma are still in private hands and being bred? I was kicking myself when I couldn't afford these at the time.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 6, 2011)

The short answer is yes there is some glebos floating around in private hands. Being bred though? I dont know I know some that are working more seriously with them than others.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 7, 2011)

Simon_Archibald said:


> So my big question today would be does anyone know if any of Gavin Bedford's Varanus glebopalma are still in private hands and being bred? I was kicking myself when I couldn't afford these at the time.



not having known that they were ever available. Simon, can you remember the price they were selling for ? were there many available ? You could not afford them at that time. many of us could not afford them at any time. i feel sure.


----------



## antmisk (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/twilight-goanna-varanus-glebopalma-25245/


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 7, 2011)

_ANTMISK very kind of you to offer that info, and that link.....much appreciated. $1,600.00 each..at that price, if offered to-day, i think they would be all sold in 1 hour


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 8, 2011)

At the time Gavin was only selling them as a group and not splitting them up. So $1,600 wasn't going to get you one. Not many at the time were willing or able to spend $10K for wild caught animals that are by their nature very timid, and nervous. The potential for them to stress out and die can be high, that was enough to make the potential buyers hold back, hoping Gavin would split the group up among a few keepers.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 9, 2011)

Bushfire said:


> At the time Gavin was only selling them as a group and not splitting them up. So $1,600 wasn't going to get you one. Not many at the time were willing or able to spend $10K for wild caught animals that are by their nature very timid, and nervous. The potential for them to stress out and die can be high, that was enough to make the potential buyers hold back, hoping Gavin would split the group up among a few keepers.


 
Gavin was happy to split the group at the time - I spoke to him on the phone about it. He did say though that he wouldn't sell single animals only. The group was 2 adult pairs and 2 juveniles. Adult pairs were available for $4,000 each and the juvie pair for $2,000. All up that made the $10,000.

I hope there are some being bred, or the original animals became available sometime down the track. With a bit of persuasion the boss may just let me...


----------



## ScalyMung (Mar 9, 2011)

how many people keep Rosenburgs either locale's I myself have a pair of Kangaroo Island locale such beautiful animales
Cheers Deano


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 9, 2011)

I did keep an adult male Heathie Deano. Was a great animal - lots of character and a great feeder. I would've loved a pair to become available back when I was keeping a lot of animals. Have you had any breeding success?


----------



## ScalyMung (Mar 9, 2011)

Simon I've had my male for a while and only had the female for about 6 mths both are aduts size. The female looks a bit fatter and has been digging a fair bit in the last few weeks so fingers crossed that they produce something. What locale did you have? 
Cheers Deano


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 9, 2011)

Dean I had an animal originally from the greater Sydney region. Good luck with the breeding!!! Such a great species to keep.


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes I'm surprised more people don't keep rosenbergi, they are quite common in the wild around my area and don't get too big making them more suitable for captivity than some more commonly kept species.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 9, 2011)

Simon_Archibald said:


> So my big question today would be does anyone know if any of Gavin Bedford's Varanus glebopalma are still in private hands and being bred? I was kicking myself when I couldn't afford these at the time.


 
From memory, weren't these at one point being kept by Brodie Wilson prior to him being done by NPWS in NT, whatever they are up there??


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 10, 2011)

hugsta said:


> From memory, weren't these at one point being kept by Brodie Wilson prior to him being done by NPWS in NT, whatever they are up there??


 
Yeah mate Brodie did keep these for a time. By his account they were skittish and really appreciated the hide areas given to them. Fed reasonably well but at that stage had not settled down enough to be considered a good group to have on display.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 13, 2011)

if we could keep some of these species in victoria,id jump at the chance,another species not mentioned is desert sandys,gouldi flavirufus,i have 2 adult male alice springs males,but have had zero luck finding females for them,id give my left nacker to aquire one,lol
best ive got is gouldi/flavie crosses,so the search continues,if anyone knows of anything,id dearly love to aquire 1 or some


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 13, 2011)

> another species not mentioned is desert sandys,gouldi flavirufus



Geez Richard, 
your laying the bait down for him hahahah..........


----------



## richardsc (Mar 14, 2011)

haha,no bites yet though


----------



## ScalyMung (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Richard,
I've got Alice Springs Gouldii Flavirufus adult pair that laid 17 eggs late last year that are cooking still due too hatch very soon I've sent you a PM as well.
Cheers Deano


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 19, 2011)

ScalyMung said:


> Hi Richard,
> I've got Alice Springs Gouldii Flavirufus adult pair that laid 17 eggs late last year that are cooking still due too hatch very soon I've sent you a PM as well.
> Cheers Deano


17 eggs, wow.
i've gota pair of townsville sandies and just sold a 2nd pair, (goulsii gouldii)
and pilbra ackies.
looking to get something else soon, V. semiremex would be awsom..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes it sucks that you can't keep tree monitors in Victoria, actually the whole monitor range available here is pretty feeble


----------



## richardsc (Mar 22, 2011)

i wouldnt say its to feeble,we still have a decent range we can keep,add in sub species of said species and area forms,theres still some im yet to keep and hope to oneday,but would be good if they added some more,they were thinking of panoptes,heaths,brevis,spotted trees and mitchels with the last lot of added species,but unfortunatly didnt add them,i dont get why not,but i guess hopefully they are added some day


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 23, 2011)

as mentioned in another thread we have a limited time (about a week) to get in our proposed schedule amendment submissions to hopefully get species added to the vic license. the more people that put in submissions the more likely they are to take it seriously. apparently last time they didnt add those monitors mentioned because no one put in submissions.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

bump


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 21, 2011)

Black tree monitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :shock:
Emerald tree monitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :shock:


These are both beautiful monitors. I was going to get another snake soon, but I think it's going to be a monitor now


----------



## K3nny (Jun 21, 2011)

both were/are fairly common in the Indonesian herp trade (most likely wild caught specimens from PNG)

here i hardly hear anything on em, but for good reason, not one for the beginners


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 21, 2011)

I was thinking of a ridge tailed or storrs, maybe one of the small or medium size varieties. But im still researching


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 29, 2011)

K3nny said:


> both were/are fairly common in the Indonesian herp trade (most likely wild caught specimens from PNG)
> 
> here i hardly hear anything on em, but for good reason, not one for the beginners


another reason you might not hear much of them is that they aren't legal  sadly. i started with ridge tails and they are great i highly recommend them.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Would be great to hear anything about Kingorum, Keithorni, Barijti, Glebo, Semiremex and pilbarensis


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't wait to get a Ridge Tail. Hopefully there will be some breeders around at the GOld Coast Expo next month.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 29, 2011)

I know there will be one or two.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 29, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Would be great to hear anything about Kingorum, Keithorni, Barijti, Glebo, Semiremex and pilbarensis



Definitely no chance on _V.keithhornei. __

V.kingorum _is in very small numbers, probably not enough to be viable, especially considering the current owner (the only one I know of that still has them) hasn't managed to breed them. At one stage they were almost unsellable - I bought an adult trio for $500 about 7 years ago. Turned out to be three females and I never could find a boy.

_V.glebopalma, V.semiremex _and apparently _V.pilbarensis _are around in small numbers. _V.baritji _are still around with several keepers breeding them.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for that Jonno, sad news about the Keithhorni though. 
I know that Australia Zoo caught some a few years ago and managed to breed a few even though one of the adults died soon after capture, but they were only for research.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

Are there any undescribed or misidentified species kicking around? Like the Arnhem glauerti?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 29, 2011)

There was a _V.semiremex _found in WA a long time ago, so I'm thinking it must of been mis-identified and just labeled as _V.semiremex. 

Varanus doreanus _is on the mainland too now apparently.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 29, 2011)

_V.scalaris_ is no doubt comprised of several species. As mentioned, _V.doreanus _has been found on the mainland by a reputable source. There's little chance of a completely new species arising, but no doubt there will be new species split from existing complexes, such as the fairly recent split of _V.bushi._


----------



## Troy06 (Jun 29, 2011)

is there any one out there keeping and or breeding varanus gouldii from NT and varanus prasinus all so looking for varanus spenceri if any one can help that would be grat thanks every one


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 30, 2011)

this may have already been asked but is there any hope of varanus prasinus coming into captivity


----------



## eipper (Jun 30, 2011)

There are a number of undescribed varanids in captivity


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 3, 2011)

A picture I was lucky enough to snap.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 4, 2011)

are they yours Oz gecko?


----------



## Tristis (Aug 4, 2011)

nice Oz gecko, any chance you can send some my way?


----------



## nathancl (Aug 4, 2011)

OzGecko said:


> A picture I was lucky enough to snap.



probably the most exciting post on this site in years imo lol


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 4, 2011)

I want some Pygmy Mulga Monitors if anyone is thinking of selling or has eggs


----------



## corky (Sep 4, 2012)

bump!


----------



## litoria (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Simon

Thanks for the great thread.
I kept V.mitchelli for a number of years until my last male died last year. While the species was the perfect size, V.mitchelli was very shy in captivity and unfortunately took some time before the animals relaxed in the enclosures. 
While keeping the species I was lucky enough to get the species to breed but unfortunately never managed to get great photos.
If anyone out there has juveniles, I would be interested in getting more.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 27, 2017)

why do all great threads die!


----------

